# Seafood



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 27, 2005)

Steamers were on sale at the store today, Steamers go with anything!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 22, 2005)

Went to the store today and King Crab legs were on sale for 8.99lb. had
to get 3 pounds for that price!! and a pound of scallops and a fillet
of Alaskin Halibut...I got a lot of fish to eat..lol


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 24, 2005)

TONIGHTS PLAN: Eat Alaskan King Crab legs while watching Deadliest
Catch on Discovery channel...with a little Coors light (sad but true)










HEY....what's all that stuff in the background??


----------



## Hippie (May 24, 2005)

I like Coors Light. After all, it is made with Rocky Mountain spring water!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 25, 2005)

So I bought 5 more pounds of King crab legs yesterday cause and you
will agree with me at 8.99lb its a steal...lol well I ate about 3lbs
last night and now I'm ALMOST sick of them (almost) anyway Deadliest
catch was too much for me I didn't sleep well catching all that crab in
my sleep...lol


----------



## PolishWineP (May 26, 2005)

Hey Stinkie! What's all that stuff in the background? Looks like a lot of good eating there! You ought to have some pancakes one of these days! I hear they go really well with some REAL MAINE MAPLE SYRUP! At least ours do.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 26, 2005)

My friends sent me some seasonings and hot sauce and pancake mix, and
some homemade molassas, I should have put some of that in the brine I
made to do my chicken in today but "I wasn't thinkin' I was drinkin'"


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 9, 2005)

Came home from Cape Cod Massachussettes last night to beat the
snowstorm, brought home a cooler full (50) of stuffed Quahogs (hardshel
clams) they are the ultimate beer companion!! I have to try on of batch
#2 REAL BEER for carbonation....the work never stops!!


----------



## masta (Dec 9, 2005)

Where the heck is the Hot Sauce for the Stuffies?


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 9, 2005)

AA, Were on Cape Cod do you go? We have a cottage in Swifts Beach, near Wareham. I love going out to Marks cove on the cold mornings and getting a few dozen Quahogs for chowder and snacks with a ice cold beer.....


Maybe next year we can meet up there and have a quahog / beer / wine party........... Unless those crab legs go back on sale........... then we'll have to include a few pounds of them


----------



## fasteddy999 (Dec 21, 2005)

Cheese, home made cheese. I'm making some 
right now. Contact the New England Cheese Making 
Co. on the web. They sell mixes for making all kinds 
of soft cheeses. So easy to make. When the cheese 
is done (overnight) mix it with a dry soup mix And get 
out the crackers.


----------

